# DIY Sunglass Floating Retainer



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Went surf fishing near Jamaica Beach with a longtime friend and my son-in-law last Sunday. The waves pounded us pretty good. I had my Costa's attached to a floating Croakie strap. I didn't have them on my face because it was too early in the morning and then overcast. Took several waves head high.

There was a wader to my left about 25 yards away. Bothered me some because my popping cork was moving fast from right to left and I had to retrieve pretty regularly. Well, I'm thankful he was there. He yells my way and when I answered he asks me if the sunglasses he was holding in his hands were mine. They sure were. The elastic piece that slides over the earpiece was still attached, but the strap was broken right between the elastic and strap. I think I paid about $250 for those Costa's. I thanked him in the surf and later by his truck. Not sure if he's a 2cooler. His name was Mike. Thanks Mike!!!!!

I decided to make me a diy sunglass floating retainer. I wanted some thickness so I used about 18" of 210 lb black wire, 2 double sleeves, 2 single sleeves, 2 swivels, an orange Midcoast Products Texas Swinger float and the 2 clear beads on that set up.

I had to enlarge the holes at the end of my earpiece a little for the swivel to pass through it. I attached the swivel with a double sleeve and used my needle nose vice-grips to crimp it down. I added a single sleeve next, then the clear bead that came with the rig and then the orange float. I centered the float and slid the bead next to it and crimped down the single sleeve next to it to keep the float from sliding. I added the single sleeve on the other side of the float, crimped it down and added the swivel at the opposite end and crimped down the double sleeve.

I threw the entire set up in the pool and it floated like a gem. Here are some pics of my new set up. Total cost under $21 and I have plenty product to make one for my SIL and friend. I doubt this rig will break off like my last set up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If a wave knocks a pair of Costas off my neck with my Cablz on it is too rough to be fishing! Nice rig

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Smack, I almost pulled the trigger on the Cablz. They have the same elastic holder on the earpiece that my Croakies had. 

You're right about going out when it's rough.  Told my son-in-law I should have taken my bodyboard and rode several while they were fishing.

Funny thing is it calmed down around noon or so because on our way back to the seawall we could see a few rollers, not the big waves we were in. Maybe they just looked small from 3005. LOL


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice kit! Just put your name and phone number on the float.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I got a buddy that had his Cablz break on him. It was the rubber piece that slides over the ear piece.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

TIMBOv2 said:


> I got a buddy that had his Cablz break on him. It was the rubber piece that slides over the ear piece.


My mono Cablz had the mono pull out from one of the rubber earpiece thingies. Superglued it back in and good to go but seems a little cheap to me (shouldn't have happened to begin with).

As for the OP - great solution! I might try that with one exception since I don't like that big floatie thing hitting the back of my neck and head. Might try some surgical tubing or something.


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool idea OP. I would take the beads off though. That rattling might get a little annoying especially being so close to the ears!


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

i was netting a trout and a wave hit me in the face. took of my costas that were on the cables. i just wade in cheap sunglasses now when in the surf.


----------

